# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  الذهبي و الوزراء الجدد

## معاذ ملحم

الذهبي يجري مشاورات مكثفة لاختيار الوزراء الجدد




عمان - عماد عبد الرحمن - رجحت مصادر حكومية مطلعة أن يجري رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي تعديلا وزاريا على حكومته، هو الأول منذ تكليفه بتشكيل الحكومة في الثالث والعشرين من تشرين الثاني 2007، غدا السبت، بعد أن أجرى رئيس الوزراء إتصالات ومشاورات مكثفة لإختيار الوزراء الجدد الذين سينضمون الى الفريق الوزاري لتحمل مسؤوليات المرحلة المقبلة.
وحسب المعلومات الراشحة فأن رئيس الوزراء لم يبلغ أحدا من الفريق الوزاري بخروجه بالتعديل المقبل ، ويتوقع أن يتقدم الوزراء بإستقالاتهم أمام رئيس الوزراء السبت، كما أنه يحيط مشاوراته وإتصالاته بالسرية التامة، وفي نطاق ضيق،بعيدا عن التأثيرات التي تصاحب في العادة التعديلات الوزارية.
وحسب أوساط سياسية فإن التعديل الموسع سيطال 10-12 حقيبة، وسيمكن الحكومة من مواصلة تنفيذ برامجها برؤى جديدة،خاصة في الملفات التي كلفت بها في مجال الإصلاح السياسي، والتنمية الإقتصادية ومواجهة التحديات والإهتزازات المالية العالمية، إضافة الى مواصلة برامجها في مجال مكافحة الفقر والبطالة وحماية الطبقات الفقيرة من إرتفاع الأسعار للسلع الأساسية.
وحسب المعلومات سينضم الى الفريق الوزاري وزراء  تكنوقراط من ذوي الخبرات الإقتصادية والسياسية، كما سيتم تبادل حقائب محدودة لوزراء حاليين في الحكومة، ويتوقع أن يعين رئيس الوزراء نائبا للشؤون الإقتصادية والتنموية.
وإنشغلت الأوساط السياسية والإعلامية طوال الفترة الماضية، بما رشح من معلومات عن التعديل الوزاري على حكومة الذهبي، والذي يأتي في أعقاب مستجدات ومتغيرات جذرية على الساحة الإقليمية والدولية، سواء على صعيد عملية السلام التي تواجه مآزقا حقيقيا في أعقاب تحقيق الأحزاب الإسرائيلية اليمينية إلأغلبية داخل الكنيست الإسرائيلي، وتراجع نفوذ الأحزاب اليسارية في إسرائيل،ما يفرض على المنطقة تحديات وتبعات تبدو صعبة للغاية خلال المرحلة المقبلة.
وحسب المراقبين سيعطي التعديل دفعة قوية للحكومة الحالية للإستمرار وإطال

ة عمرها، كما سيمنحها وضعا أفضل امام السلطة التشريعية التي واصلت مطالبها وضغوطها على الحكومة لإجراء التعديل منذ عدة أشهر، فيما تستعد الحكومة للتعاون مع مجلس النواب خلال الدورة الإستثنائية المقبلة، لمعالجة عدد من التشريعات الضرورية والهامة في مسيرة الإصلاح الإقتصادي والإداري وعلى رأسها مشروع قانون الضمان الإجتماعي.

منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------

